# American 5th wheeler



## Goodyear (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope someone out there can help us, we need to get our new 5th wheel van from Hertfordshire to Yorkshire and do not as yet have a tow vehicle Does anyone know who has one and could help us move it ?
Thanks Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Paul
The only person I know with a suitable vehicle for the job is a chap called Tony at Luxury Leisure Trailers in Usk, South Wales. He imports and sells Cougar 5th Wheelers/Dodge Ram set ups. He might do it for a fee??? Alternatively he might know of someone in your area who has a truck with a 5th wheel hitch.
His contact number is 07811 388625 or 01291 673373. Tell him Linda at Stateside Tuning put you in touch.
Best of luck!

Linda


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have a friend who does this for a living. I don't have the web site to hand but have e mailed him for the details. Will post on here when he replies. He is based in Portsmouth 

Billym


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I have found his site . It is www.chevytransport.co.uk.
He has his own 36 foot 5th wheeler which he used to pull back and forth to Spain so is well practised!!

THE LINK DOES NOT WORK but if you type it in it works fine


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

billym said:


> THE LINK DOES NOT WORK but if you type it in it works fine


You included a full stop in the URL (address)

Try this: http://www.chevytransport.co.uk/

Gerald


----------



## Goodyear (Aug 26, 2005)

*American 5th wheel*

Many thanks to all for help.Paul


----------

